# High TSI and TPA



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

My TSI most recently was 201 <140% baseline range through Quest Diag

and my TPO was was >1,000 <35 IU/ml range through Quest Diag

So I have antibodies for both Graves and Hashis?

I spoke with the nurse practitioner up at my endo office and she said this is possible, but it doesn't make a difference, they will still treat me with the antithyroid meds and if I ever went into remission with the graves, I could very well eventually go Hypo afterwards because of the Hashi antibodies.

My question is.... since I taking antithyroid meds (Methimazole 5mg once a day) this should help to bring down the TSI antibodies right?

Also if I am treating the graves antibodies.... what happens with the Hashi antibodies. Wouldn't the tapizole just aggrivate the Hashi's antibodies?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Did they do the other thyroid labs (Free T 3, Free T 4 and TSH) with the the TSI and TPO? That helps shed some light on what is actually going on with your hormones.

Did you have an ultrasound or RA uptake?

Hashi's is d/x by a biopsy. Mine was d/x after my thryoid was out and in my pathology report.

When you have both antibodies pushing and pulling your thyroid hyper and hypo, it's a constant battle to see which one will win. It feels awful! If your doc prescribed Meth, then you must have hyper labs, which need to get balanced.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> My TSI most recently was 201 <140% baseline range through Quest Diag
> 
> and my TPO was was >1,000 <35 IU/ml range through Quest Diag
> 
> ...


I think the only thing that brings down the TSI would be removal of it's target which is the thyroid gland. I am not 100% positive of that but it makes sense to me. They may quiet down a bit but then these things do naturally wax and wane. The higher the TSI, the more likely Graves' Eye Disease; that I know for sure.

With such a high TPO, I hope they have done RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) to rule out cancer?

TPO Ab
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418

What did your doc say about bringing down the TSI?

Boy...............................I sure hope you feel better and soon!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

That's the biggest problem with Hashitoxicosis. You've got TSI STIMULATING your thyroid and your got Hashimotos slowing down and killing your thyroid. You end up with this push pull thing.

Did you read my story? http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis/


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I am going to get more labs done soon, but I saw the endo today. I had been thinking of doing the RAI because I am scared of the surgery causing a worsening of my neurological/vision issues I have. She told me she does not recommend that at all and that the graves eye disease could get worse even with steroids. She said she thinks I should stay on the medicine and can as long as I want because it is keeping my TSH stable. I asked her about the antibodies and she said I do have both, but there is nothing I can do about it, that I would have the antibodies for the rest of my life, even if I got the thyroid removed... is this true? I thought once the thyroid was destroyed either with RAI or removal that there wouldn't be anymore antibodies.... did she just lie to me?

She also said that my anxiety, depression and disconnected feelings have nothing to do with my thyroid and that removing my thyroid for that reason wouldn't be a good choice. So basically I am crazy and it's not because of my thyroid. Please tell me she is right because this is the best Dr. I have in my area lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> Thanks for replying. I am going to get more labs done soon, but I saw the endo today. I had been thinking of doing the RAI because I am scared of the surgery causing a worsening of my neurological/vision issues I have. She told me she does not recommend that at all and that the graves eye disease could get worse even with steroids. She said she thinks I should stay on the medicine and can as long as I want because it is keeping my TSH stable. I asked her about the antibodies and she said I do have both, but there is nothing I can do about it, that I would have the antibodies for the rest of my life, even if I got the thyroid removed... is this true? I thought once the thyroid was destroyed either with RAI or removal that there wouldn't be anymore antibodies.... did she just lie to me?
> 
> She also said that my anxiety, depression and disconnected feelings have nothing to do with my thyroid and that removing my thyroid for that reason wouldn't be a good choice. So basically I am crazy and it's not because of my thyroid. Please tell me she is right because this is the best Dr. I have in my area lol.


Lord, Lord............................; removing the object of attack in fact stops the antibodies. I swear. They may take a while to scatter on out of your body but they will be gone.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

skimordiegirl said:


> She also said that my anxiety, depression and disconnected feelings have nothing to do with my thyroid and that removing my thyroid for that reason wouldn't be a good choice. So basically I am crazy and it's not because of my thyroid. Please tell me she is right because this is the best Dr. I have in my area lol.


Sounds like the typical statement du jour. It's all in your head, couldn't be anything physical causing it, blah blah blah. Take these pills and go away. Don't ask any more questions or challenge my authority.

Sure, you are depressed, anxious and have brain fog. But that's likely the _result_ of an underlying condition, not just happening on its own in a vacuum.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

It's almost funny. Two people with similar labs and similar symptoms and one gets ANTI thyroid meds and the other gets THYROID meds. Go figure??? Complete contrary treatment for the same disease.

I guess my thyroid meds are supposed to make me less hyper and your anti-thyroid meds are supposed to make you less hypo.

Doctors don't know crap about Hashitox. The only way to deal with it is with thyroid surgery, period.

You could of course wait it out like I did and end a marriage, ruin a business and kill 10 years of your life hoping your thyroid would eventually burn itself out or you could yank that sucker outta there and get stable like I should have done 10+ years ago.


----------

